# any entomologists in the house ?



## necromancer (May 12, 2014)

scarry bug, never seen one like this before

it was about 100 mm (4 inches) from tail to claw

we don't nornally see things like this in canada

any insight would be great, thank you !!


----------



## philddreamer (May 12, 2014)

Looks like a giant waterbug! :shock: 

http://www.bing.com/images/results.aspx?q=waterbug&form=AARMHP&refig=882D3ACE8C3D491F84876C4110CE251A&pq=waterbug&sc=8-8&sp=-1&qs=n&sk=&ghc=2#view=detail&id=3FBA207A3E7504E8B96BFE60EEBAD16848E9980F&selectedIndex=11


----------



## alexxx (May 12, 2014)

aka water scorpion...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nepidae


----------



## resabed01 (May 12, 2014)

Isn't that a june bug?


----------



## Geo (May 12, 2014)

June bugs come out in July. Its a dung beetle with primarily metallic green color but does contain other colors too.


----------



## Anonymous (May 12, 2014)

Geo said:


> June bugs come out in July. Its a dung beetle with primarily metallic green color but does contain other colors too.




Yeah and it snows at Christmas and summer is July- August


----------



## Geo (May 12, 2014)

I work in back, I see no snow. 8)


----------



## 4metals (May 12, 2014)

Yup water scorpion, I used to see them scooting around the surface of my pond, until I stocked more bass.


----------



## Smack (May 12, 2014)

lol those bugs still freak me out at night when outside, it's like a B-29 buzzing the tower, makes the hair stand up to say the least.


----------



## necromancer (May 12, 2014)

thank you, they are the creepiest things i have ever seen !!!

and are you telling me there all over ? because i seen this one no where near the water. & have never seen anything like that in my life (not that big)


----------



## alexxx (May 12, 2014)

You can buy them by the pound in China pretty much everywhere... crispy on the outside with a juicy center... and full of proteins...


----------



## Smack (May 13, 2014)

Giant Water Bug: This is a large insect species with equally large and very noticeable foreleg pincers. They are used to catch underwater prey like small fish, frogs and sometimes snakes. Its body is mostly flat and oval shaped with dark brown, "dead leaf" coloring. The Giant Water Bug is known to play dead in order to escape predators. It is also able to deliver a painful bite when disturbed or threatened by people (it carries the the nickname of "Toe-biter"). Unsuspecting swimmers may get a toe pinched by one if they step too closely.

They make their homes at the bottom of muddy waters or surrounding vegetation. They are drawn to light sources at night and, therefore, often find themselves in or around backyard pools. Females may aggressively defend their eggs, which they lay at the edge of waterlines. Their hairy legs help them swim though they can often be found in mud, or hiding at the bottom of ponds. 

Credit: Insect Identification . org


----------



## patnor1011 (May 23, 2014)

I just googled pictures of that insect. I am not a fainthearted person but if I will see something like that crawling close to me I may run for my life.


----------

